# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Recetat e gjyshes

## Deni_Boy

*Mish pate me perime

Për 4 persona:

* 1 patë 1.5 kg gati për t'u gatuar;
* 1 zemër lakre;
* 12 karrota të vogla;
* 4 rrepa të vogël;
* 4 presh të njomë;
* kripë kokërrmadhe, piper.

Për erëzat: 1 degë selino, 10 kërcej majdanozi, 1 gjethe dafine, 1 degëz trumzë, 1 degëz rozmarinë.

- Priteni zemrën e lakrës në çerekshe. Shpëlajini dhe kullojini. Qëroni karotat dhe rrepat. Lani me kujdes preshtë dhe lidhini në tufë.
- Përgatitni tufën e erëzave: lidhni bashkë degën e larë të selinos, kërcejtë e majdanozit, gjethen e dafinës dhe degët e trumzës e të rozmarinës.
- Vendosini të gjitha perimet dhe tufëzën e bimëve aromatike në një tenxhere të madhe. Hidhni 2 litra ujë. Shtoni 1 lugë gjellë kripë. Jepini një valë, hiqeni shkumën derisa lëngu i zierjes të jetë i kthjellët. Hidhni piper, pakësoni temperaturën e dhomës (shporetit) dhe lëreni të ziejë në zjarr të dobët për 15 minuta. Hiqni perimet.
- Futni në lëng mishin e patës dhe lëreni të ziejë për 40 minuta.
- Rifutni perimet duke i bashkuar me mishin dhe i lini në zjarr 5 minuta. Servojeni në supierë të ngrohur paraprakisht ose në pjata supe të ngrohta.
- Mbajini fasulët për gjithë natën në ujë të ftohtë, të nesërmen kullojini, vendosini në një tenxhere me gjethen e dafinës dhe trumzën. Mbulojini me ujë dhe le të ziejë në zjarr të ngadalshëm përreth 1 orë derisa të zbuten.
- Përvëloni domatet, qërojini dhe pritni në copa. Shtojini fasulet, si dhe tabletën e supës dhe thelpinjtë e hudhrës.
Jepuni valë të gjithave.
- Shtoni grurin, pritni që të marrë valë përsëri pastaj lërini të ziejnë ngadalë dhe për 10 minuta. Shtoni vajin dhe gjalpin. Mbushni një tenxhere me ujë deri në 2 cm nga buzët e saj. Shtoni 1 lugë gjelle uthull. Jepini një valë, pastaj le të ziejë ngadalë.
- Thyeni vezët një nga një duke i hedhur në ujë dhe duke mbledhur të bardhën rreth të verdhës. Le të ziejnë për 3 minuta. Hiqini nga uji me anën e një luge me vrimë dhe jepini formë të rregullt të bardhës me ndihmën e një thike.
Vendosini në 4 pjata të thella.
- Ndajini perimet bashkë me lëngun e tyre nëpër pjata.
Hidhuni piper.
- Servojeni menjëherë.
*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Mish qengji me makarona

* Mish qengji, 1 kofshë
* Vaj për skuqje, 2 lugë gjelle dhe një lugë për salcën
* Qepë të thata, 4 copë
* Karota, 3 copë
* Selino, 2 degëza
* Domate, 2 copë
* Sallam, 150 gram
* Gjalpë, 2 lugë gjelle
* Kërpudha, 150 gramë
* Verë e kuqe , 500 mililitra
* Salcë domatesh, 400 gramë
* Kripë, majdanoz, sipas dëshirës
* Makarona
* koncentrat supe për 600 mililitra.

Përgatitja:

Skuqeni mishin nga të gjitha anët derisa të marrë një ngjyrë të këndshme ari. Qepën, erëzat, domatet e sallamin grijini hollë dhe skuqini për 15 minuta, duke i trazuar vazhdimisht. Pastaj hidhni verën, salcën e domateve dhe gjithë perimet e kërpudhat. Zieni për 10 minuta në lëngun e perimeve. Hidhni atje 150 gramë makarona. Ziejini.

Mishin e skuqur mbulojeni me kapak dhe futeni në furrë në 170 gradë. Lëreni derisa të përgatitet përfundimisht. Në fund, priteni në copa dhe servireni me makaronat dhe perimet e ziera së bashku, duke e zbukuruar me majdanoz.
*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Kaneloni

Nevojiten:

* 500 gr miell
* 3 vezë
* 500 gr mish i grirë
* 3 filxhan qumësht
* 100 gr kaçkavall
* 250 gr gjizë pa kripë
* 100 gr gjalpë, salcë domatesh
* 2 lugë miell
* 1 kokërr limon
* kripë, piper.

1 - Zihen brumi me një vezë dhe një filxhan qumësht. Ndahet në pjesë dhe hapen petë me trashësi 3-4 mm.
2 - Priten petët në copa me madhësi 15x7 cm dhe hidhen të ziejnë në ujin që valon. Kur dalin në sipërfaqe, nxirren me kujdes nga uji dhe lihen mënjanë.
3 - Përgatitet mbushja: skuqet mishi në 50 gr gjalpë, shtohet salca e domates e tretur nën ujë, kripa e piperi. Pasi të avullojë uji, hiqet nga zjarri dhe ftohet. Përzihet mishi me gjizën dhe gjysmën e kaçkavallit.
4 - Mbushja e përgatitur hidhet me lugë të vogël në të gjitha petat e ziera, të cilat palosen 2 herë dhe vendosen në tavë.
5 - Përgatitet beshameli: 2 filxhanë me qumësht përzihen me 50 gr gjalpë dhe 2 lugë miell. Kjo masë vendoset në zjarr dhe përzihet derisa të marrë valë.
6 - Hiqet nga zjarri, ftohet pak dhe shtohet veza, lëngu i limonit dhe kripa. Përzihet mirë dhe hidhet sipër kaneloneve. Në fund hidhet pjesa tjetër e kaçkavallit. Piqen derisa të zënë një cipë të artë.
*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Mish pule me vezë e limon

Për 6 veta

* 1,5 kg mish pule
* 3 qepë mesatare të prera trashë
* 12 kërpudha të prera në feta
* 1,2 kg kunguj të freskët të prera në copa
* lëngë të gjysmë limoni
* 1 l lëng mishi
* kripë dhe piper

* Për vezët dhe limonin: 2 vezë, lëng të gjysmë limoni, 1,5 lugë të korn-flaur.
* Vendosni tenxheren me pulën në zjarr mesatar. Shtoni qepët dhe kërpudhat, shtoni dhe kungujt e freskët. Hidhni kripën dhe piperin.
* Hidhni lëngun e limonit, 2 filxhanë ujë dhe kubikun e lëngut të mishit dhe e zini gjellën në zjarr për 30-40 minuta.
* Rrihni vezët. Shkrini në lëngun e limonit korn-flaur dhe këtë përzierje e hidhni tek vezët me limon duke mos pushuari së rrahuri.
* Hidhni tek vezët me limon disa lugë nga lëngu i ngrohtë i pulës dhe kur përzierja të ngrohet mjaft, e hidhni brenda në tenxhere me pulën. E lini pulën në zjarr për disa minuta dhe e servoni.*

----------


## broken_smile

cfare eshte trumza?

kjo gjella dashka nje muaj per ta tretur... per receten e pare e kam fjalen.

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Pulë e mbushur me oriz, me mish qengji dhe kanellë

Përgatitja: 10 min. Pjekja: 1 orë

Përbërësit për 4-6 persona:

• 1 pulë
• 150 gr. mish qengji i grirë
• 1 qepë e grirë
• kanellë pluhur
• 50 gr. oriz
• 50 gr. fistekë
• 20 dcl lëng pule
• vaj luledielli, kripe e piper.

Përgatitja:

Pastroni orizin dhe ziejeni në lëngun e pulës. Ngrohni furrën në 210 grade celsius. Në një tigan, nxehni një lugë vaj dhe skuqeni lehtë qepen e grirë. Shtoni mishin e qengjit të grirë dhe lëreni të skuqet për disa minuta. Pastaj hidheni në një enë. Në tigan piqni fistekët. Më pas bashkojini në enën me qepën dhe mishin e grirë. Shtoni kanellë, kripë, piper dhe përziejeni mirë. Hidhini pak piper pulës nga brenda pastaj mbusheni. Lidheni pulën me fill. Vendoseni pulën në një tavë, hidhini piper dhe lëreni të piqet për 50 min. Spërkateni rregullisht me lëngun e zier që mishi të rrije i butë. Servireni sa ta hiqni nga furra.
*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Kroket me bizele

Për një person duhen:
* 150 gr mish i grirë
* ¼ e kokrrës së vezës,
* për mishin – 1 kokërr qepë
* 2 lugë gjelle me ujë
* kripë, piper, majdanoz
* një domate
* pak miell për pudrosje

Për mbushje duhen:

* 2 lugë gjelle me bizele të ziera
* gjysma e kokrrës së vezës
* gjysmë luge gjelle me djathë të thërrmuar
* kripë, kopër


Mishit të grirë i hidhet kripë, piper, majdanoz, vezë, pak ujë dhe punohet. Merren bizelet e ziera, u hidhet kripë, kopër, vezë të ziera e të prera në kubikë, pak djathë i bardhë i thërrmuar. Mishi i grirë hapet në një letër formati të pudrosur me miell, vihen bizelet dhe mblidhet në formë rolete, shtypet pak që të marrë formë, lyhet, me miell dhe skuqet. Shërbehet me patate të skuqura ose me garnitura të tjera me perime.
*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Byrek me spinaq (recetë greke)

* 1 kg spinaq
* 1/2 gotë çaji majdanoz i grirë
* 1/2 gotë çaji kopër e grirë
* 1 1/2 lugë çaji kripë
* 50-60 ml vaj ulliri
* 3 gota çaji qepë të grira
* 1/4 lugë çaji piper i zi
* 190- 200 g margarinë
* 250 g djathë feta i thërrmuar
* 12 ose 14 fije petë të parapërgatitura


1 - Lani mirë spinaqin. Hiqni bishtat e tij dhe lëreni të kullojë. Grijini gjethet me thikë.

2 - Përzieni spinaqin, majdanozin, koprën, qepët e njoma dhe kripën në një tas. Lërini të qëndrojnë për 15 minuta dhe më pas shtrydheni gjithë masën që të kullojë lëngu që ka.

3 - Nxehni vajin e ullirit në një tigan dhe kaurdisni qepët derisa të zbuten e të bëhen transparente. Shtoni masën e spinaqit dhe vazhdoni kaurdisjen edhe pak minuta në fund hidhni djathin feta dhe piperin e zi.

4 - Vendosni 6 ose 7 fije petë në një tavë, të cilën e keni lyer më parë me margarinë. Shtoni masën me spinaq në formën e një shtrese dhe mbi të vendosni petat e tjera. Lyejeni petën e sipërme me margarinë të shkrirë dhe priteni në copa përpara se ta vendosni në furrë për pjekje në 170°C për 30-40 minuta derisa të marrë ngjyrë ari në sipërfaqe.
*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Karkaleca me salcë hudhrash

Karkalecat dhe kopra e freskët, i bashkojmë dhe i përziejmë me verë të bardhë, duke i hedhur dhe barëra aromatizuese. Mos harroni të përzieni limonin në fund të recetës, është përzierja e orizit që i bashkon verën dhe ushqimin së bashku.

Përbërësit:

* 1 lugë gjelle vaj ulliri
* 3,5 gota me kopër të prera në copëza
* 1/4 lugë çaji me kripë
* 1/8 luge çaji me piper te zi
* 4 hudhra të prera në copëza të vogla
* 1 fletë dafine
* 1/2 luge çaji me piper të kuq
* 3/4 kg karkaleca të prerë
* 2 lugë gjelle lëng limoni i freskët

Përgatitja:

Ngrohim vajin në një tigan të gjerë në mënyrë të pandërprerë në një nxehtësi mesatare. Shtoni koprën e prerë, kripën, piperin e zi, hudhrat dhe gjethen e dafinës; e lini 5 minuta sa kopra të bëhet e brishtë duke e përzierë vazhdimisht. Shtoni piper të kuq dhe karkalecat në tigan; i lini 3 minuta ose derisa karkalecat të bëhen, duke i përzierë vazhdimisht. Hidhini lën¬gun e limonit ose mund ta shërbeni me limon në feta.
Shoqërohet me verë të bardhë.*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Mish viçi i pjekur

Përbërësit për 2 persona:

• 300 gr. mish viçi i pjekur
• 200 gr. qepë
• 1 lugë gjalpë
• sos domatesh
• 2 lugë të vogla vaj
• 2 lugë të vogla sheqer pluhur
• 50 ml verë e kuqe
• 25 ml uthull
• kripë, piper
• bar kamfuri*

Përgatitja: 20 min

Pastroni qepët. Lërini me ujë të zier për disa minuta. Pritini qepët në dysh ose në katërsh sipas madhësisë. Nxehni gjalpin dhe vajin në një tenxhere dhe zverdhni qepët. Pudrosini me sheqer dhe lërini të karamelizohen për disa minuta. Shtoni mishin e pjekur në tenxhere dhe shuajeni me verë dhe uthull deh sos domatesh. Hidhini kripë, piper. Lëreni të ziejë i mbuluar në zjarr të avashëm për 40-45 min. Lëngu duhet të jetë i trashë. Priteni mishin e pjekur në feta dhe vendoseni në pjatë. Servireni me salcën e qepëve përreth dhe bar kamfuri.

*Bar kamfuri (Artemisia abrotanum) është bimë në familjen e Pelinit. Rritet buzë lumenjve dhe përrojeve dhe nëpër djerrina, me lartësi deri një metër. Kultivohet edhe në kopsht. Ka lule të verdha
*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Lazanja me perime

Për 4-6 persona

● 1 patëllxhan, 2 kunguj, 2 presh*, 1 spec jeshil, 1 spec i kuq, 30 gram mashurka** të pastruar dhe të prera në formë shkopinjsh
● 2 lugë gjelle majdanoz të prerë hollë
● 2 lugë gjelle margarinë
● 1 lugë gjelle gjalpë
● 8 petë byreku (lazanja)

Për kremin

● 3 lugë gjelle margarinë
● 3 lugë gjelle miell
●1/2 kg. qumësht i nxehtë
● 2 vezë të rrahura
● 250 gr. djathë i grirë (kaçkavall apo parmezan), kripë dhe piper.

Përgatitja

1 - Vendosni perimet në një tenxhere ku më parë keni hedhur margarinën dhe gjalpin. I lini deri sa të zbuten. Hidhini nga pak kripë dhe piper, majdanoz dhe 2-3 lugë gjelle djathë dhe hiqeni tenxheren nga zjarri.
2 - Për kremin beshamel, shkrini në një tenxhere margarinën, shtoni sasinë e miellit të nevojshëm dhe vazhdoni ta përzieni deri sa të shkrijë i gjithi. Hidhni pak nga pak qumështin e nxehtë, duke e përzier vazhdimisht, në mënyrë që të mos bëhet topa-topa. E lini për pak minuta në zjarr dhe ndërsa e hiqni e lini për pak momente që të ftohet. Më pas hidhni në të vezët, kripën, piperin dhe djathin e grirë, përveç 2 lugëve. E përzieni masën me kujdes.
3 - Vini fletët në një formë të lyer me parë me gjalpë dhe hapni në to gati gjysmën e masës me perime. I mbuloni përsëri me fletë, duke vendosur edhe gjysmën tjetër të mbushjes me perime dhe në fund i mbuloni me fletët e mbetura. Hidhni përsipër kremin beshamel, duke i spërkatur me 2 lugët e gjellës me djathë të grirë.
I lini të piqen në temperaturën 200 gradë celsius për rreth 40 minuta. I servoni menjëherë pas pjekjes.

*Preshi është perime e ngjashme me qepën, me kërcell të gjatë e fletë-fletë, me gjethe të lugëta e të gjata si shpatë, që përdoret për ushqim.

** Mashurka është bimë barishtore (fasule e njomë) bishtaja.*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Patëllxhanë të mbështjellë

Për 6 persona

● 3-4 patëllxhanë* të mëdhenj
● ½ kg mish i grirë viçi
● 1 qepë me madhësi mesatare e grirë
● 3 lugë gjelle margarinë
● 2-3 domate të prera hollë
● 2 lugë majdanoz të prerë hollë
● 2 lugë gjelle arne (fara nga boça e pishës)
● 3 lugë gjelle rrush të thatë të bardhë
● 2-3 lugë gjelle djathë (parmezan), kripë dhe piper

Përgatitja

1 - Prisni patëllxhanët në feta të holla të gjata dhe i vendosni për rreth një orë në ujë me kripë, për të larguar shijen e hidhur që kanë. I shpëlani, i shtrydhni lehtë dhe i skuqni. Pas skuqjes i lini të kullojnë.
2 - Hidhni mishin e grirë, qepen e grirë dhe margarinën në një tenxhere. Shtoni domatet, majdanozin, pak ujë (nëse është e nevojshme), kripën dhe piperin dhe e lini kimën të ziejë disi. Pak përpara se ta hiqni nga zjarri, shtoni arnenë (farat nga boça e pishës) dhe rrushin e thatë.
3 - Vendosni pak nga masa e kimës në çdo fetë patëllxhani dhe i mbështillni rolo.
4 - I vini në një tepsi lyer më parë me gjalpë, i mbuloni me djathin e grirë dhe i lini të piqen në temperaturën 200 gradë celsius, për rreth 45 minuta.
Mund t'i servoni të nxehta të shoqëruara me salcë domatesh.

*Patëllxhani është një bimë barishtore që mbillet, e cila përdoret për tu ushqyer duke e bërë gjellë, etj.

*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Byrek me djathë dhe qepë

Materialet për 8 persona

● 1 pako petë të gatshme
● 100 ml. krem qumështi
● 1 filxhan çaji gjalpë
● 200 gr. djathë (preferohet dy llojesh)
● 1 qepë e freskët
● 2 presh
● 6 vezë
● 150 gr. djathë kaçkavall, kripë, piper i freskët.

Përgatitja

Vendosni qepët dhe preshtë në një enë ku keni hedhur ujë dhe kripë e i lini për 10 minuta. Më pas i kulloni dhe i skuqni. Në vazhdim i hiqni nga zjarri dhe shtoni djathin të shkrirë me pirun dhe kaçkavallin e grirë.

Rrihni vezët me kremin e qumështit dhe i shtoni në masën e mësipërme. E përzieni mirë dhe hidhni kripë e piper. Shtroni gjysmën e petëve (të lyera me gjalpë) në një tepsi të rrumbullakët dhe vendosni mbi të masën e përgatitur. Më pas shtroni edhe gjysmën tjetër të petëve, duke i lyer një nga një me gjalpë. Me petët që dalin jashtë tepsisë krijoni një kore të trashë rreth e rrotull. E lyeni byrekun me pjesën e mbetur të gjalpit dhe më pas e piqni në furrë në temperaturë 200 gradë celsius për rreth 1 orë.*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Makarona me salcë salmoni

Materialet për 4 persona

● 300 gr. makarona, rryla
● lëkurë dhe lëng nga 1 limon
● 8 lugë gjelle krem qumështi
● 3 lugë gjelle vodkë
● 300 gr. salmon*, i prerë në forma rrethore
● 3 lugë gjelle gjalpë
● 2 lugë gjelle qepë të njoma, të prera hollë, kripë, piper i zi, i sapobluar
● fetë limoni dhe gjethe kopre për zbukurim.

Përgatitja

1 - Zieni makaronat sipas udhëzimeve që shkruhen në letrën ambalazhuese dhe në vazhdim i kulloni.
2 - Në një tigan që nuk ngjit shkrini gjalpin dhe skuqni qepët. Në vazhdim, i shuani me vodkë.
3 - Përzieni lëkurën dhe lëngun e limonit me kremin e qumështit. Shtoni gjysmën e sasisë së salmonit dhe të koprës dhe i përzieni mirë.
4 - Masën e përgatitur e hidhni në tigan dhe e zieni derisa salca të mpikset. Pasi të jetë gati, e hidhni këtë masë tek makaronat dhe i përzieni me kujdes. Përsipër hidhni piper të zi të sapobluar.
Më pas e zbukuroni ushqimin me pjesën tjetër të salmonit, fetat e limonit dhe gjethet e koprës. E servoni menjëherë.

• Salmoni është peshk me mish shume të shijshëm. Të hash peshk si salmoni do të thotë që ju keni marrë Omega 3, që ndihmon në hidratimin dhe ushqimin e lëkurës.
*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Filetë pule me djathë të bardhë

Materialet për 6 persona

● 1 filetë pule (gjoks, pa lëkurë dhe kocka)
● 250 gr. djathë i bardhë i copëtuar
● 4 lugë gjelle vaj ulliri
● 1 qepë e prerë hollë
● 1 tufë selino* e prerë hollë
● 1/2 lugë kafeje rigon*
● lëng nga 1 limon
● kripë, piper i sapobluar

Përgatitja

1 - E rrihni fileton me çekiçin e kuzhinës. I hidhni kripë e piper dhe vendosni mbi të djathë të bardhë.
2 - Skuqni qepen dhe selinon derisa të marrin ngjyrë të errët. Shtrini nëpër filetën e pulës qepen e selinon dhe më pas shtoni rigon. E mbështillni filetën në formë cilindrike dhe e skuqni derisa të marrë ngjyrë nga të gjitha anët.
3 - Më pas, fileton e mbushur e vendosni në tepsi që nuk ngjit.
Shtoni pak ujë të nxehtë e menjëherë më pas lëngun e limonit. Zieni ushqimin për rreth 1 orë (të mbuluar me letër alumini). E lini të ftohet dhe e prisni në feta me trashësi 1.5 cm.
4 - E servoni menjëherë, duke e shoqëruar me verë të bardhë.

 Selino është bimë barishtore dyvjeçare, e ngjashme me majdanozin, por me gjethe më të mëdha, e cila mbillet në kopshte dhe përdoret si erz ndër gjellët ose për sallatë.

 Rigoni është bimë barishtore shumëvjeçare me erë të këndshme, me kërcell të hollë, me gjethe të vogla vezake, me lule të bardha ose ngjyrë trëndafili, që rritet vetvetiu në toka të thata dhe që thahet e përdoret si erz për gjellët.
*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Picë me brumë shtëpie

Çdo moment dhe pa mundim mund të shijojmë picën tonë të preferuar të përgatitur me "teknikën tonë.


Materialet për 8 persona

Për brumin
● 1/2 kg. miell
● 30 gr. tharmë birre
● 1 vezë
● 2 lugë gjelle vaj ulliri
● 1 lugë gjelle qumësht
● 1 lugë ëmbëlsire sheqer
● 1/2 lugë ëmbëlsire kripë.

Për mbushjen
● 350 gr. djathë kaçkavall (i butë që shkrin lehtë), i grirë trashë
● ½ filxhan çaji salcë domateje
● 1 spec jeshil i prerë në forma rrethore
● 8-10 sallam i prerë në forma rrethore
● ullinj të prerë në forma rrethore

Përgatitja


Stadi i parë
Në një enë të madhe përzieni miellin, sheqerin dhe kripën. Në gropëzën që do të hapni në mes, në qendër të masës, hidhni qumësh¬tin, vezën, 1 lugë gjelle vaj ulliri si dhe tharmin e birrës, të shkrirë me parë në ujë të vakët. (Fig. 1).

Stadi i dytë
Përzieni me kujdes materialet që hodhët në gropëzën në mes të miellit derisa të krijohet një masë brumi e fortë (Fig. 2) dhe më pas e lini për 15 minuta që të "shlodhet", duke e mbuluar me pecetë.


Stadi i tretë
Pasi të kenë kaluar 15 minuta e punoni përsëri masën e brumit dhe krijoni me të dy petë. Në vazhdim i shtroni ato në dy tepsi, të lyeja me pjesën e mbetur të vajit të ullirit. (Fig. 3).

Stadi i katërt
Në çdonjërën nga petët shtroni salcë domateje, djathërat kaçkavall dhe sallamin. I zbukuroni me rrathët prej speci dhe ullinjtë. I vini të piqen në temperaturë 200 gradë celsius për 35-40 minuta.
*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Mish viçi me salcë të kuqe

Mish viçi me salcë të kuqe
Materialet për 4 persona

● 800 gr. mish viçi i prerë në rripa të gjatë dhe të ngushtë
● 1 qepë e prerë hollë
● 1/2 e shishes me verë të kuqe
● 400 gr. domate të prera hollë
● 3-4 lugë gjelle lëng domateje i përqendruar
● 1-2 thelpinj hudhre
● 4-5 lugë gjelle vaj ulliri
● 1 gjethe dafine*
● 250 gr. kërpudha të vogla, majdanoz i prerë hollë, kripë, piper i sapobluar, spec djegës i grirë.

Përgatitja

1 - Pastroni kërpudhat dhe iu prisni "bishtat".
2 - Në vajin e ullirit skuqni mishin, qepen dhe kërpudhat.
3 - Prisni hollë thelpinjtë e hudhrës dhe i shtoni në tenxhere. E shuani masën me verë të kuqe dhe menjëherë më pas shtoni specin djegës, domatet e prera hollë, lëngun e domates, gjethen e dafinës si dhe kripë e piper.
4 - E lini ushqimin që të zieje për rreth 1 orë e 30 minuta, derisa në tenxhere të mbeten vetëm 2/3 e sasisë së verës që hodhët në fillim.
5 - E servoni ushqimin duke e zbukuruar me maj¬danoz, pasi më parë të keni hequr gjethen e dafinës prej saj. E shoqëroni me verë të kuqe.

Dafina* është shkurre me gjethe gjithmonë të gjelbra e me erë të këndshme. Kokrrat e vogla të kësaj bime përdoren si erëza për gjellë.
*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Koktej meksikan me karkaleca

Nevojiten:

1 kg karkaleca deti të pastruara
1 lugë hudhra të grira
1/2 filxhan qepë të kuqe, të grirë hollë
1/4 filxhan majdanoz të freskët, të prerë hollë
1 1/2 filxhan domate të prera
pak lëng nga karkaleca e detit të ziera
1/4 filxhan të vogël ketchup
1/4 filxhan lëng limonash të freskët
1 lugë të vogël salcë të kuqe djegëse
kripë
piper kokërr
1 avokado, të pastruar e të ndarë në copa të vogla

Vendosni karkalecat e detit në një pjatancë të madhe. Përzieni së bashku qepët, hudhrat dhe majdanozin. Shtojini në karkalecat. Përzieni në një tas të vogël domatet me lëngun e midhjeve, ketchup-in, lëngun e limonit, salcën djegëse dhe piperin kokërr.Rregullojeni me kripë dhe shtrojeni në pjatancën me karkaleca. Hidhni gjithashtu edhe copat e avokados dhe përzieni mirë. Mbulojeni pjatancën dhe lëreni në frigorifer për 2-3 orë.
Servireni të ftohtë, duke përdorur feta limoni për garniturë.*

----------


## Diella1

I gatuan vete ti Deni keto recetat? (se na bere kurioze tani...)

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Shof gjyshen kur i bo*

----------

